# Heat/air issue, and door won't close in cold



## hayyan (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi guys I have 2 major issues going on with my 1998 740IL

1. Even though the temp Knob in dash is on cold ( Blue) when ever feet/upper button is pressed I still get hot air coming out, sometimes I get hot air coming underneath the seat. So After playing around I have either user auto or straight button ( air would come straight to your face) in order to over the heat issue. Since its winter I don't mind it is big problem in winter. Also sometimes I get only cold air if straight to your face button is pressed so I have either use feet or upper button to get heat.

2. Driver side door is not shutting down when it is really cold , I have googled it but not found a satisfactory solution. Some say use UD-40 or silcion base solution which I have but it didn't work. Any suggestions or do I have change my latch.

Thanks

:thumbup:


----------



## jimmyb (Jan 3, 2010)

for the cold air in the face make sure the adjuster on the dash is rotated towards the red more than the blue.
i have also had a problem with driver side door not latching. i used a dry lubricant called poxylube and it worked great. sprays like wd-40 will give you problems later as it tends to collect dust and dirt. hope this helps.


----------

